# Temporary Broadband



## CMK (19 Jan 2010)

We are waiting to get broadband - will take a few weeks - we are looking for a temporary solution i  need it to find a job!  

I know you can buy a moden and pay as you go option.  Are there any other options out there - where you can buy the moden & broadband for say maybe a two month period and return??  Do you have to buy the moden and keep, - i know its only €49 but for a temporary solution, its alot to me when you still have to pay the €20.00 for broadband.  

Any solutions out there - apart from going into an internet cafe!

Thanks


----------



## Locke (19 Jan 2010)

You could try o2's trial and not sign up when you are hand it back?

Not sure of what restrictions they have on trial dongles.



A few others do trials too, you might want to check them out.

It's a little cheeky though


----------

